# Physical Appearance



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

(I've got lots of yummy dirt on what you really look like. Here's proof.)

You may be familiar with these descriptions already; here they are in one place. Seriously, I'm wondering if these are actually true in your case, or in the cases of other people you know. Can our physical appearances give us hints about our type (or at least our psychological state)? Does this concord with your observations / experience? 

Please evaluate the following claims:


*physical appearance*

*1w9*​Most 1/9s physically tend to reflect their inner dryness. They tend to have a linear sort of feel. They are often thin and bony, sometimes to extremes. Male 1/9's in our society seldom have beards or mustaches. Although there are obese 1/9s, they are quite rare. They stand up straight and tall, and they use few gestures. There is a spare, rigid feeling. Smiles, if any, are restrained but genuine. These are usually quiet, conservative, repressed people.


*1w2​*Most 1/2s take care to appear neat, clean, and orderly. Hair is carefully clipped, especially facial hair (if any) and clothing is just so. Beards are almost always partial, shaved in places for a distinguished effect. Physically they are usually on the thin side, although of course there are exceptions. They hold their heads high. Sometimes it seems as if they are looking down their noses at the world. When they smile there might be a condescending feel. Maybe the eyebrows are lifted perpetually into points, showing a judgmental quality.


*2w1​*Most 2/1s prefer to dress conservatively, but stylishly. Neatness is important. Nothing too bold or outrageous. Elegance and poise, quietly distinctive with maybe a sparkle of jewelry or a colorful tie. Like 1/2, they hold themselves carefully erect, and sometimes seem to be looking down their nose. They might have a tendency to be a little more formal than is really necessary.


*2w3​*2/3s put a lot of energy into looking good. Many American females wear makeup in almost every public situation, and the males take care to be well-dressed and groomed. Their clothing is usually quite attractive, but not necessarily unique. They like a well-dressed, socially approved kind of sexiness. Some of the most attractive people are young 2/3s, of both sexes. Many 2/3 females, and a good many of the men as well, seem to become rather heavy as they get into their thirties, and some become large well before that time. It is common to see older 2/3 women whose weight is concentrated below their waist. Maybe it has to do with the way twos like to feed others (and thus, themselves as well).


*3w2​*3/2s usually want to be well-dressed, according to the top fashion of whatever social group they belong to. Their clothing is well-chosen and reflects the mainstream, not the fringes of fashion. They seldom let themselves become overweight. Makeup and jewelery are always well within the norms of their largest audience. Note, however, that some audiences like excess, and threes who are addressing such groups will meet their expectations. 3/2s possess a calm, cheerful social manner, always trying to show the best side. They want you to feel that they are emotionally together even if they aren't.


*3w4​*3/4s are interested in appearing attractive and sexy, because they are threes, but the four-wing makes them also want to be unique. Their overall appearance usually includes elements that set them apart from the crowd. 3/4s usually want to set the next fashion, rather than following the current one. Fourish sensitivity to aesthetics and form gives them a subtlety and flair that 3/2s usually seem to lack. Like 4/3s, they want to inject a bit of drama into their presentation.


*4w3​*4/3 is the type most interested in a really artful, tastefully unique presentation. They often like to combine black and bright colors. 4/3s are usually thin to medium in build, although there are some exceptions. The females often wear their hair in some way that gives it a lot of body, such as shoulder-length (or longer) curls. Both sexes like to dress up. Some of the most outrageous costumes ever seen in ordinary public places are on 4/3s (the rest are on sevens).


*4w5​*Some 4/5s place little attention on appearance, beyond a kind of casual style. Black clothing is common, loosely worn and maybe not very well-fitted. By contrast, there are other 4/5s who are careful to dress well whenever possible. Well-dressed 4/5s seem to have a way of looking elegant but understated. Whether or not they dress and groom themselves carefully, average to unbalanced 4/5s often feel they are unattractive in some way.


*5w4​*5/4 is generally not much into appearance. Reasonable, ordinary clothing, not too bold. Comfort is quite important. Glasses are common Ñ maybe a result of a great deal of careful examination of tiny objects during childhood? There is often a rumpled, dissheveled quality. The exceptions are those well-dressed 5/4's whose four-wings impel them towards an aesthetically appealing appearance. Also, note that sometimes unhealthy 5/4s can dress and act in sevenishly colorful ways.


*5w6​*5/6 is interested in fitting in, but not standing out, unless there is extreme identification with ideas, in which case there can be a tortured kind of threeish social aggression. Clothing is usually conservative and often quite understated. Sometimes there is a coarse, gritty sort of appearance. Hair might be a bit messy, glasses askew. The six wing (and its threeish stress) sometimes brings in a desire to look sharp and professional, but it is not usually accomplished as smoothly as a real three would do it. Healthy 5/6 often likes to dress well, although there usually must be a conscious effort.


*6w5​*6/5 has the sixish desire to be attractive and likable, but the five wing's withdrawing, analytical nature sometimes makes it hard to know what it takes to be appealing. 6/5 can be extremely attractive, or somewhat scruffy, depending on level of balance and the strength of the wing. Sometimes 6/5 puts on a show of false toughness, dressing in utilitarian, unattractive clothes and assuming defensive, accusatory postures. Others prefer nonthreatening but stylish attire. It is rare to see a 6/5 who stands out because of exceptionally colorful clothing.


*6w7​*6/7s can be quite physically attractive. The sixish desire to be liked combines with sevenish sensuality and vanity, and the result could be someone who can dress and act in a remarkably appealing way. There is sometimes a shy sort of cuteness, even in the males, or perhaps a macho sort of masculine charm or a coyly innocent feminine sexuality. 6/7 likes to be clearly of one sex or the other, unlike the more gender-neutral sevens.


*7w6​*7/6 wants to be colorful and noticeable, but also entertainingly different. Like 4/3s, they want to be distinctive, but they usually lack the aesthetic finesse of the four, so they might combine patterns and colors in ways that could cause fours to cringe. Because of the six-wing, they want to be liked, so they are not as far-out as 7/8, but they can still radiate color and excitement. The healthier 7/6es do not always dress so loudly, and in fact can be quite subdued.


*7w8​*Average to unhealthy 7/8s definitely like to dress on the wild side. With little apparent sense of taste or aesthetics, they boldly combine colors and patterns in an effort to be as showy as possible. Could anyone else feel comfortable dressing like this? Other 7/8s are more eightish, and might dress rather sloppily. Physically, 7/8 is almost always either fat or thin, but seldom anywhere in between. Either they eat so much that their metabolism can't possibly keep up, or their metabolism is so high they couldn't possibly get fat.


*8w7​*When it comes to appearance, 8/7 can be slick and sharply well-dressed, or remarkably careless. It all depends on mood and circumstances. When things are good, and 8/7 feels empowered, the hair might be well-styled, the clothes neat and classy, and the manner dapper and maybe even elegant. But if trouble comes, appearances may suffer. It's hard to look good when you are fighting. Most 8/7s have large features and a thick, rough complexion. Some are physically enormous, and much of that mass may be muscle.


*8w9​*Although there are some notable exceptions, for the most part 8/9 simply doesn't care much about looking good. With rough, usually large features and a slow, simple way of being, these are people whose lifestyle is practical and unpresumptuous. Most 8/9s are more interested in relaxing than going out to some social or cultural event, and their wardrobe and appearance usually reflect this preference. If an 8/9 is attractive and charismatic, it is usually because of an inborn talent at natural leadership more than any particular appearance element.


*9w8​*9/8 has a tendency to be physically big. Many 9/8s have long, solid bones, and they are often remarkably strong. If they are healthy, they move with a powerful, fluid grace. If unhealthy, they can be quite clumsy and uncoordinated. Because they would rather not be the subject of much attention, and they feel no need to be different, they usually dress in traditional, acceptable clothing, seldom flashy or odd. Like 9/1s, 1/9s, and 6/5s, their particular brand of utter normality may be one of their most distinguishing features.


*9w1​*Because they usually do not want to be noticed, average 9/1s almost always dress as inconspicuously as possible. They wear the most normal, culturally unremarkable clothing they can find. They really want to be as invisible as possible. Physically, the 9/1s with the strongest one-wings tend to be thin, while those with less one energy can sometimes become soft and pudgy. Most 9/1s are of an intermediate build.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

> 6/7s can be quite physically attractive. The sixish desire to be liked combines with sevenish sensuality and vanity, and the result could be someone who can dress and act in a remarkably appealing way. There is sometimes a shy sort of cuteness, even in the males, or perhaps a macho sort of masculine charm or a coyly innocent feminine sexuality. 6/7 likes to be clearly of one sex or the other, unlike the more gender-neutral sevens.


Hilariously inaccurate.

My clothes are largely neutral colors, mostly from the male parts of the stores. Most of my shirts are either dark blue / green / purple, or grey, brown, or off-white. I avoid 90% of branding, and any pattern -- if there is one -- shouldn't be attention-grabbing. My pants are all cargos (I like pockets), and almost all khaki colored, with a couple of dark blue and light grey. I have one pair of shoes, which are black.

I have to ask my friends what clothes go together because I'm the sort to throw whatever isn't dirty on. One of them has threatened horrible things upon me if I don't wear a dress to his wedding. (Compromising by wearing a skirt, but even that is unappealing to me.)

Also, I'm agender, which is about as far away from "clearly of one sex or another" as it gets, so...

Short version: Neutral, unnoticeable, agender. _Not _vain, stylish, or feminine.

Edit: From this, my style matches 5w6 or 9w1 the most


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm 4w3 and there's nothing unique or artful about how I look,my clothes are mostly about comfort,fitting my body well and showing I have more money than I actually do XD


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

The Typeless Wonder said:


> *6w5​*
> 6/5 has the sixish desire to be attractive and likable, *but the five wing's withdrawing, analytical nature sometimes makes it hard to know what it takes to be appealing*. 6/5 can be extremely attractive, or somewhat scruffy, depending on level of balance and the strength of the wing. Sometimes 6/5 puts on a show of false toughness, dressing in utilitarian, unattractive clothes and assuming defensive, accusatory postures. Others prefer nonthreatening but stylish attire. It is rare to see a 6/5 who stands out because of exceptionally colorful clothing.


I guess it's implying that since 5s are nerds or whatever, they lack style so a w5 often does so as well, but I don't really see how an "analytical nature" necessarily makes it hard to know what's appealing. What if someone likes to analyze what looks good? 

Besides that, I guess I can see the logic in most of these. I don't know how true they are in my experience, though. Gotta be better at typing people. orz

(Personally, there's a limit to how much energy I care to put into my appearance, but I generally like something that is cute, maybe elegant if I can find anything, but I like comfort and not spending a lot of money, so my clothes are fairly casual for the most part. Don't like anything very flashy, but some color is nice. I suppose that fits my type well enough.)


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

The Typeless Wonder said:


> *6w7​*
> 6/7s can be quite physically attractive. The sixish desire to be liked combines with sevenish sensuality and vanity, and the result could be someone who can dress and act in a remarkably appealing way. There is sometimes a shy sort of cuteness, even in the males, or perhaps a macho sort of masculine charm or a coyly innocent feminine sexuality. *6/7 likes to be clearly of one sex or the other, unlike the more gender-neutral sevens.*


no. I'm quite gender neutral. I don't dress overtly traditionally fem or masculine. i have had a strong interest in fashion design since i was young and like dressing eclectically. i think that's kinda related to the aesthetic lean due to my mbti type. quite often I'm coy looking though.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

> Most 1/2s take care to appear neat, clean, and orderly. Hair is carefully clipped, especially facial hair (if any) and clothing is just so.


True enough, for me and a 1w2 friend as well.



> Sometimes it seems as if they are looking down their noses at the world. When they smile there might be a condescending feel.


Inaccurate.


----------



## Pinkeyed (Aug 25, 2014)

2w3 I love dressing sexy and femenine. I always wear make up. And by always I mean ALWAYS
O.O
I'm thinking in tatooing it for being more comfortable. You know, wing 9 lazyness


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

For the type I'm supposed to be, not accurate (type 6).


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I had no idea that 7's preferred to be gender neutral. lol. That's okay!!! I just never knew that. IT adds to their cuteness. they're so good and it's too bad they don't know it - and ironically they think other parts of themselves are the good parts people love. weird. 

every type is seriously weird to me. except for me. 

I'm not weird at all. hahahaha! I'm so serious. :tongue:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> no. I'm quite gender neutral. I don't dress overtly traditionally fem or masculine. i have had a strong interest in fashion design since i was young and like dressing eclectically. i think that's kinda related to the aesthetic lean due to my mbti type. quite often I'm coy looking though.


but you're a type 9 now.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

ningsta kitty said:


> but you're a type 9 now.


:shocked: i sent my type 9 dress to the dry-cleaners. ill have to make do with this spare 7 one instead :tongue: the 6 one almost got destroyed the other week, still being fixed, _shrug._


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

*6w5​*
"6/5 has the sixish desire to be attractive and likable, but the five wing's withdrawing, analytical nature sometimes makes it hard to know what it takes to be appealing. 6/5 can be extremely attractive, or somewhat scruffy, depending on level of balance and the strength of the wing. Sometimes 6/5 puts on a show of false toughness, dressing in utilitarian, unattractive clothes and assuming defensive, accusatory postures. Others prefer nonthreatening but stylish attire. It is rare to see a 6/5 who stands out because of exceptionally colorful clothing."

Yeah, no. I wear a lot of exceptionally bright clothing all the time. Case in point. And I often go even worse. I came down wearing that and my type four sister goes, "Don't you think brown stockings would match better?" and then my mom says, "I have brown stockings you can wear with that." I was like, "Hell no. how boring."


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

The Typeless Wonder said:


> *1w9*
> 
> Most 1/9s physically tend to reflect their inner dryness. They tend to have a linear sort of feel. *They are often thin and bony, sometimes to extremes.* Male 1/9's in our society *seldom have beards** or mustaches*. Although there are obese 1/9s, they are quite rare. *They stand up straight and tall*, and they *use few gestures*. There is a spare, rigid feeling. *Smiles, if any, are **restrained** but genuine. These are usually quiet, conservative, repressed people.*


I don't like to let my beard get too long, because I can't wear it well, and I compulsively pull at it when it starts to itch. Otherwise, I'd have a beard because they can look good and shaving is a pain in the face and schedule. I'm usually slow and boring, but when I get excited, my hands fly about. I've consciously trained my face to show my (genuine) emotions more readily, mostly because I wanted to draw people to myself.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

The Typeless Wonder said:


> (I've got lots of yummy dirt on what you really look like. Here's proof.)
> 
> You may be familiar with these descriptions already; here they are in one place. Seriously, I'm wondering if these are actually true in your case, or in the cases of other people you know. Can our physical appearances give us hints about our type (or at least our psychological state)? Does this concord with your observations / experience?
> 
> ...



Well, the bolded bits resonated with me the most...:laughing: I tend to actively avoid making style decisions, deliberately. When I was younger I sort of decided that the best way to have my own individual style was to not attempt to imitate the style of anyone, which meant at that point not having _any_ style.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

@Arya omg I love your socks! And your outfit! But the socks are unreal adorable! >.<


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

ningsta kitty said:


> @_Arya_ omg I love your socks! And your outfit! But the socks are unreal adorable! >.<


Thank you :kitteh: I love bright colorful socks.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

"9w1

Because they usually do not want to be noticed, average 9/1s almost always dress as inconspicuously as possible. They wear the most normal, culturally unremarkable clothing they can find. They really want to be as invisible as possible. Physically, the 9/1s with the strongest one-wings tend to be thin, while those with less one energy can sometimes become soft and pudgy. Most 9/1s are of an intermediate build."


Inconspicuous clothes: Hmm, when I was teenager my style was often a little loud (well, a bit flashy -- I guess) with "moderate" (maybe even heavy :tongue make-up and I often favored colorful, patterned clothes that also often had interesting shaping and they got a lot of compliments. My style's gotten more simple now as I've not been as social as back then, and because I don't want to spend too much money on clothes I've also gone for more plain looking things because they tend to be more inexpensive and more versatile. I miss the finer wardrobe though, lol. I didn't mind gaining more attention and obviously I did like standing out a bit. Although the extra attention can trigger some self-consciousness and shyness for me, looking a little different and more flattering makes me feel a bit better about myself overall, and the reduction in a sense of invisibility is a plus not a minus.

As for the build: I am thin... but both my parents were pretty slim when they were young, especially my mom who was a stick like I am. I think it might be mixture of inherited metabolism for me, and for whatever reason I don't get much emotional gratification out of eating. I'm not sure I'd be surprised if many 9w1s tend to be "thin" in the sense of keeping their weight in check by standards accepted socially and/or medically though.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

> 7/6 wants to be colorful and noticeable, but also entertainingly different. Like 4/3s, they want to be distinctive, but they usually lack the aesthetic finesse of the four, so they might combine patterns and colors in ways that could cause fours to cringe. Because of the six-wing, they want to be liked, so they are not as far-out as 7/8, but they can still radiate color and excitement. The healthier 7/6es do not always dress so loudly, and in fact can be quite subdued.


Yes, I love bright patterns and mixing colors, but I also try to make it match. I've always loved fashion and dressing up. I always plan my outfit the night before, and actually that's usually the only thing I plan.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

The Typeless Wonder said:


> *9w8​*9/8 has a tendency to be physically big. Many 9/8s have long, solid bones, and they are often remarkably strong. If they are healthy, they move with a powerful, fluid grace. If unhealthy, they can be quite clumsy and uncoordinated. Because they would rather not be the subject of much attention, and they feel no need to be different, they usually dress in traditional, acceptable clothing, seldom flashy or odd. Like 9/1s, 1/9s, and 6/5s, their particular brand of utter normality may be one of their most distinguishing features.
> 
> 
> *9w1​*Because they usually do not want to be noticed, average 9/1s almost always dress as inconspicuously as possible. They wear the most normal, culturally unremarkable clothing they can find. They really want to be as invisible as possible. Physically, the 9/1s with the strongest one-wings tend to be thin, while those with less one energy can sometimes become soft and pudgy. Most 9/1s are of an intermediate build.



Neither is particularly true.... I like to use clothing to express myself. I dont dress particularly flashly, but I also dont dress bland either. I pay a lot of attention to how I dress and try to match everything.
I dont know, this just seems like "take the most obvious trait each type and translate it into clothing." Its more complicated than that. I dont naturally attract attention to myself, but I think subconsciously I enjoy dressing in surprising ways to attract some attention to myself without seeming like I am. 

Also, I've met many other 9w1s and we looked nothing alike.

On the other hand, I'm thin but I've always had weirdly big muscles (in arms/legs) that I had even as a kid, and I never lift weights or do anything to build muscle. This correlates with the idea that body types then to be bigger somewhat. Who knows.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

> 6/7s can be quite physically attractive. The sixish desire to be liked combines with sevenish sensuality and vanity, and the result could be someone who can dress and act in a remarkably appealing way. There is sometimes a shy sort of cuteness, even in the males, or perhaps a macho sort of masculine charm or a coyly innocent feminine sexuality. 6/7 likes to be clearly of one sex or the other, unlike the more gender-neutral sevens.


Physically attractive, yerpppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  just kidding.

I can be quite vain, but not flashy. I like to attract attention but not in an obvious way because I don't like to feel too much in the spotlight.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

lol. 


like Paradigm, i don't wear anything with the logo or label printed all over the piece. i'd rather have clothing that is either more neutral/plain, or accentuating (in terms of color or fit). 


but i also like the grungy/might-be-a-very-well-off-homeless-person look too. if something got a cigarette burn in it, i now like it even more. my shoes--that i used while waiting tables for about three years--are literally falling apart, but i find myself growing to like them more and more with each new tear (black, combat-boot-like [minus the height it travels up the leg], but also old= easy to slip on/off, and non-slip--for practicality )... so, well-fitted, but also "off", just a little. 


facial hair i tend to keep short, and cut to the dimensions of my face. 


... all in all, i'm glad that i like looking like that, because it's pretty easy to look like a ne'er-do-well... though, i would say that my choices in this all is kind of 6ish actually.


EDIT: hmmm... i wonder what people's rooms look like, and if resonates with the mentality of the types...?


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

The Typeless Wonder said:


> *4w3​*4/3 is the type most interested in a really artful, tastefully unique presentation. They often like to combine black and bright colors. 4/3s are usually thin to medium in build, although there are some exceptions. The females often wear their hair in some way that gives it a lot of body, such as shoulder-length (or longer) curls. Both sexes like to dress up. Some of the most outrageous costumes ever seen in ordinary public places are on 4/3s (the rest are on sevens).
> 
> 
> *7w6​*7/6 wants to be colorful and noticeable, but also entertainingly different. Like 4/3s, they want to be distinctive, but they usually lack the aesthetic finesse of the four, so they might combine patterns and colors in ways that could cause fours to cringe. Because of the six-wing, they want to be liked, so they are not as far-out as 7/8, but they can still radiate color and excitement. The healthier 7/6es do not always dress so loudly, and in fact can be quite subdued.


Hi, I'm superfluous. I'm a 7w6 and I proudly appear like a 4w3.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Donovan said:


> EDIT: hmmm... i wonder what people's rooms look like, and if resonates with the mentality of the types...?


Based on what I'm currently exploring, I'd guess that MBTI would have more to do with that than enneagram type. Unless you're talking about ... like ... 8s with hunting trophies and 3s with sports awards. FOURS WITH ART!! LOL.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> Hi, I'm superfluous. I'm a 7w6 and I proudly appear like a 4w3.


Dat Sx flow, tho: keepin' it sexy & stylish.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh yeah. And as to mine.

If I had to choose just one, I'd choose 8w7. That's me, alternately dressy and scruffy. I was voted best dressed in high school, and was just yelled at my boss for being unkempt and in rags (and aging, dammit) at my most recent job. Depends on how well my life is going.

In terms of others, some of the passages are actually true:

- I think my mum's a 9w1. She dresses in typical American jeans and T-shirt, with occasionally a nice floral dress. She isn't about blending in so much as she just doesn't care about how she looks. Too much of a hassle. Makeup is uncomfortable. Etc. Comfort, not trying to blend.

- I have a family friend who is a clear 6w5 and the description is actually really accurate of him. He dresses in these old clothes from the 1980s. He works as an academic, so it's usually just a collared shirt and jeans. Very boring stuff, very scruffy. I think he has one suit which he's had his entire life--it's a brown tweedy thing. He then gets tetchy because people in the field don't like his "style."

- The 4s I know aren't that flashy.

If I think of anyone else, I'll update.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Donovan said:


> EDIT: hmmm... i wonder what people's rooms look like, and if resonates with the mentality of the types...?


Minimalistic, yet cluttered. Very plain furniture; prefer darker wooden colors. Floor is clean, but all surfaces are piled high with stuff. Bed is never made, ever. Everything is as easy to get to as I can possibly make it (dat energy-saving SP, yo) (oh, and Te). Nothing is really hanging, except a sort-of-tapestry my aunt gave me a long time ago of horses. I never saw the point of hanging pictures of celebrities or whatnot. (Wait, no, I do have this hanging over my computer desk.)

I'll not go into the colors of the walls... Last time it was painted, I was 12, and over a decade later I _slightly _regret my choice. :tongue:


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

4w5 probably fits me best, followed by 9w8.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

*5w6​*


> *5/6 is interested in fitting in, but not standing out, unless there is extreme identification with ideas, in which case there can be a tortured kind of threeish social aggression*. Clothing is usually conservative and often quite understated. *Sometimes there is a coarse, gritty sort of appearance*. Hair might be a bit messy, glasses askew. The six wing (and its threeish stress) sometimes brings in a desire to look sharp and professional, but it is not usually accomplished as smoothly as a real three would do it. *Healthy 5/6 often likes to dress well, although there usually must be a conscious effort*.


*8w7​*


> When it comes to appearance, *8/7 can be slick and sharply well-dressed, or remarkably careless*. It all depends on *mood and circumstances*. When things are good, and 8/7 feels empowered, the hair might be well-styled, the clothes neat and classy, and the manner dapper and maybe even elegant. But if trouble comes, appearances may suffer. It's hard to look good when you are fighting. *Most 8/7s have large features and a thick, rough complexion. Some are physically enormous, *and much of that mass may be muscle.


*4w5​*


> Some 4/5s place little attention on appearance,* beyond a kind of casual style*. Black clothing is common, l*oosely worn and maybe not very well-fitted*. By contrast, there are other 4/5s who are careful to dress well whenever possible. Well-dressed 4/5s seem to have a way of looking elegant but understated. Whether or not they dress and groom themselves carefully, average to unbalanced 4/5s often feel they are unattractive in some way.


There's only one thing missing from this and that's my desire for clothing that's both practical and comfortable. I'd rather be understated and comfortable than flashy and miserable. I also tend to love blues rather than any other color, but I would say my color palette is "Spring-Summer, given my eye color, and skin tone. I tend to stick to solid colors. My most common outfit is a pair of blue jeans, a tee shirt, and a button-down shirt over top (I like having pockets) which may-or-may not be buttoned up. Sneakers, or boots, for shoes.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Hm, mine matches me rather well. :\

I'd say all three descriptions of my tritype are accurate.

I kind of like the 9w1 desire to be invisible. Super stealth mode is awesome.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Paradigm said:


> Minimalistic, yet cluttered. Very plain furniture; prefer darker wooden colors. Floor is clean, but all surfaces are piled high with stuff. Bed is never made, ever. Everything is as easy to get to as I can possibly make it (dat energy-saving SP, yo) (oh, and Te). Nothing is really hanging, except a sort-of-tapestry my aunt gave me a long time ago of horses. I never saw the point of hanging pictures of celebrities or whatnot. (Wait, no, I do have this hanging over my computer desk.)
> 
> I'll not go into the colors of the walls... Last time it was painted, I was 12, and over a decade later I _slightly _regret my choice. :tongue:


lol, i like the poster.


i'd say mine is pretty similar:


*minimalistic/sparse
*i'd love wooden floors actually, but i'll take what the apartment gives me
*floors are usually empty, unless i've thrown clothes all about
*the only thing piled high would be books--on two shelves, and in two boxes in my closet
*some weights i've been meaning to use


mainly though, i don't go through the effort to make my room a reflection of myself like i've seen others do. just seems like too much trouble and effort. while i'd like for it to be cozier--with christmas white/yellow light baubles, tapestries, and black-out curtains--i'm kind of content to just use it as a place to sleep/avoid others for downtime.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Paradigm said:


> Minimalistic, yet cluttered. Very plain furniture; prefer darker wooden colors. Floor is clean, but all surfaces are piled high with stuff. Bed is never made, ever. Everything is as easy to get to as I can possibly make it (dat energy-saving SP, yo) (oh, and Te). Nothing is really hanging, except a sort-of-tapestry my aunt gave me a long time ago of horses. I never saw the point of hanging pictures of celebrities or whatnot. (Wait, no, I do have this hanging over my computer desk.)
> 
> I'll not go into the colors of the walls... Last time it was painted, I was 12, and over a decade later I _slightly _regret my choice. :tongue:


You are cool.


----------



## lactosecat (May 29, 2011)

> 4/3 is the type most interested in a really artful, tastefully unique presentation. They often like to combine black and bright colors. 4/3s are usually thin to medium in build, although there are some exceptions. The females often wear their hair in some way that gives it a lot of body, such as shoulder-length (or longer) curls. Both sexes like to dress up. Some of the most outrageous costumes ever seen in ordinary public places are on 4/3s (the rest are on sevens).


The last sentence is actually extremely untrue in my case :O Black and bright colors = yes, only if I'm feeling good and confident in myself on that day. I would describe my style as very minimal and very refined and artsy. I enjoy wearing monochromatic clothes and colorful sneakers. But, I attend an Arts/design college and I see many people with similar style as me, but they wouldn't ALL be fours would they? Plus, minimalism and a monochromatic palette is actually considered a thing these days with many high fashion designers namely Rick Owens and such. 
And I don't actually like standing out too much although I do like getting attention and compliments for my taste. Standing out makes me feel uncomfortable so I would NEVER wear something that is outrageous. Maybe this has something to do with my social instinct?


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

> 6w5
> 
> 6/5 has the sixish desire to be attractive and likable, but the five wing's withdrawing, analytical nature sometimes makes it hard to know what it takes to be appealing. 6/5 can be extremely attractive, or somewhat scruffy, depending on level of balance and the strength of the wing. Sometimes 6/5 puts on a show of false toughness, dressing in utilitarian, unattractive clothes and assuming defensive, accusatory postures. Others prefer nonthreatening but stylish attire. It is rare to see a 6/5 who stands out because of exceptionally colorful clothing.


Fairly accurate, except I don't have this desire to be "likable."

Hmm, but I guess I do try to put on a tough image. I find myself steering away from overly feminine clothes most of the time.

My daily attire usually consists of a t-shirt with some sort of graphic print/band name (all dark colors) and skinny jeans. 
Basically, I just dress to be practical and comfortable.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

*9w1*

Personally as a SX 9w1, I used to have a 5 style of clothing where I honestly didn't really care much about appearance, it was comfortable, slightly eccentric, and indeed invisible, but until later on, I started paying attention to my style and enjoyed wearing vests and something that conveyed classiness


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

The Typeless Wonder said:


> You are cool.


What, srs? (I mean I guess that could be sarcasm, but if it's not...) Heeeeee roud: :blushed:


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Paradigm said:


> What, srs? (I mean I guess that could be sarcasm, but if it's not...) Heeeeee roud: :blushed:


No, I mean liked your description of your personal space. I thought the poster you shared was awesome; it seems like only a cool person would put it on their wall. So I said that!


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

> Because they usually do not want to be noticed, average 9/1s almost always dress as inconspicuously as possible. They wear the most normal, culturally unremarkable clothing they can find. They really want to be as invisible as possible. Physically, the 9/1s with the strongest one-wings tend to be thin, while those with less one energy can sometimes become soft and pudgy. Most 9/1s are of an intermediate build.


Definitely, definitely not accurate. Opposite. I like people to notice me. I absolutely hate being invisible, unless I'm in a bad way. Physical build...eh, no comment.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

> *5w6​
> 5/6 is interested in fitting in, but not standing out, unless there is extreme identification with ideas, in which case there can be a tortured kind of threeish social aggression. Clothing is usually conservative and often quite understated. Sometimes there is a coarse, gritty sort of appearance. Hair might be a bit messy, glasses askew. The six wing (and its threeish stress) sometimes brings in a desire to look sharp and professional, but it is not usually accomplished as smoothly as a real three would do it. Healthy 5/6 often likes to dress well, although there usually must be a conscious effort.
> *



Sounds about right, actually.  These days I just kind of wear whatever's clean, but I'd like to fix up my wardrobe for more of a smart-casual look. I always admired that sort of style, and from the times I have worn it it looks quite good on me.

Interesting about Six-wing giving a Threeish interest in looking "sharp"...I have a Six wing _and_ a Three fix...


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

What are the sources of these claims? The Faurves have the researched the diction for each wings, and image, but nothing about clothing wise.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Quang said:


> What are the sources of these claims? The Faurves have the researched the diction for each wings, and image, but nothing about clothing wise.


Where can I find this research you speak of?


----------

